# Welcome to HayTalk!



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

We have had a jump in members since we hit 100!







Thanks to Hay & Forage for reconizing our century mark and helping us climb past 150 members!

Please feel free to introduce yourself and share some of your hay making experiences.









Welcome All!!!

HHH


----------



## chetlenox (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah, those mentions in Hay & Forage have got to be helping the visibility of the site. That's a great e-magazine, by the way. I really enjoy the articles (and the fact that it's free!).

Chet.


----------



## Byron Seeds (Jul 30, 2008)

This site looks great. Always looking forward to learning more about baling hay. Love the pics.


----------

